# how often do you feed slings?



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I have 3 B albopilosum about 0.5-1cm, was 4 but one died today:sad:
I got them on Wednesday and fed them yesterday on tiny baby lobster roaches, the 1 that died didn't eat.
when should I next offer food?
The roaches i fed them were nearly as big as they are.
I don't have anything smaller but they managed to eat them OK.


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Cant really answer your question mate but i found having slings to be rather expensive on the food front. I kept buying small brown crix for my 2 Emilia slings. The food more often or not was as big as the sling. Ended up with 2 dead slings, 1 was eaten no doubt by the crix and the other just died somehow. Havnt kept another sling since


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I feed mine twice maybe 3 times a week most weeks.


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

I feed 5 fruit flies twice a week, i think they are the safest when a moult is due. I tried breeding crx for pin heads, just to much hassle for what you get.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

OK
Its just I read the other day that someone feeds their slings every day and I though this was a bit too much
I'll leave them for a couple of days.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

markhill said:


> OK
> Its just I read the other day that someone feeds their slings every day and I though this was a bit too much
> I'll leave them for a couple of days.


I feed some of mine every day, it just depends on species. Most I do every 2 days unless they are due a moult.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Hmm depends . Feeding everyday could be seen as power feeding. Slings do eat quite a bit but then any spid would if you gave it food lots! I feed my slings about twice a week, just one cricket at a time. Normally i feed a crix thats a bit bigger than it should be and jst crush it so it can't harm the spider. Then the spid gets a bigger meal so needs feeding less often. 
All my slings of various sizes and species are thriving


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I see your point about it being power feeding, but I only do it to get them 0over the vunerable stage. After that, I move to 2 or 3 times a week.


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

yeh i feed 3 times a week and i mostly feed pinheads with the occasionally cut in half waxworm (which they love)...


----------

